# ISOFIX Rear Seats



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm just working out exactly what options my car was specced with when new, and I have come across ISOFIX rear seats.

I have found this online, can someone confirm that the circled metal rings are the ISOFIX mounts? I have similar on my front passenger seat.


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't have that on my car. But what would you use that for anyway? Baby seats nowadays are so huge (at least in North-America) that I can't imagine fitting one in my car (and the hassle it would be to get the child in and out of it!). Plus the fact that there's a huge glass surface just over the back seats. So in case of accident, the baby gets showered with glass... and the rest of the time, it is baked by the Sun. Not a family car mate...

That's why we got the Outlander for originally. Hauling the family and all its stuff... and still going strong after 9 years (that thing is rock solid!). :wink: We just climbed a mount with it during our vacation... very rugged stuff on a 20%+ incline... we would not have seen anything if we had taken the TT.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It was an option for £35:

"ISOFIX child-seat preparation for outer rear seats (Coupé only)"

With the front being standard:

"Front ISOFIX and front passenger airbag de-activation switch"

I don't need it, but I wondered if that's what it was out of interest. I don't actually have it on my car


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Weird, I had a look and I don't have them on the front seats either... must be a model year thing... or a Euro vs North-America... :?: ...or only on cloth seats (but yours appear to be leather)???


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah it was an option, I have them front and back not that I have any need for them


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

They are only on front passenger, and yes I do have leather. Maybe they weren't included on NA cars as standard, even on the front

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Reviving an old post of mine here, but could someone with rear Isofix let me know whether they have top tether hooks on the seat backs?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If it's of any help, they're called out in the workshop manual A005TT00420 - General Body Repairs, Interior.

Since I have a Roadster, the kid goes in the trunk. I know, that's horrible. But the screaming does go a way after a while.


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> ... someone with rear Isofix let me know whether they have top tether hooks


I'll look at it today.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes that diagram as well as the one in the parts catalogue shows it, bit I don't remember seeing a MK2 with them

I found some MK1 and MK3 seats on eBay that do though


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

Thus, nothing found on my seats. ISOFIX only.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

tomasfuk said:


> Thus, nothing found on my seats. ISOFIX only.


Just the brackets on the bottom between the seat base and seat back?


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

Yes!


----------

